# Rohloff belt drive.



## Salt Lick (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone running a belt drive on there Rohloff? Any Pros or Cons?


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Check out this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=594451


----------



## Salt Lick (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks golden boy. I found that about 2 mins after I posted.


----------

